# My Tau Renegades log



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

So this is my first project-log... I hope you guys could help me with tips and so on... Here's a couple of pics. 

That's my crisis battlesuit and his gun drones.












And here are all my Tau renegades painted and not painted...:grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice man! I love that Battlesuit and the re paint you have given it! Cant wait to see the Hammerhead! Good job, have some rep :victory:


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Doelago


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a slick and basic paint scheme, maybe a wash of chaos black cross the grey areas for detail. Very nice though.


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Medic marine: Thanks for the tips  I shall use the wash


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya. Nice models .

I like your scheme. A couple of suggestions if you dont mind. Maybe look into buying some washes, these whould add loads of depth to the models. 

Also you might want to try some simple highlights. If you add a little white to your red and just highlight the edges of the models it will really make them pop. 

Oh and when taking photos try placing your models on some white paper. It makes it easier for us to give you feedback .

Keep up the good work.

LTP


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok thanks for the tip


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are my two Pathfinders... As you can see they are quite camouflaged.




















They're painted almost the same as the Ke'lshan sept.
Armor is painted with codex grey.
Clothing is painted with Chaplain grey a paint that me and Doelago came up with.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Clothing is painted with Chaplain grey a paint that me and Doelago came up with.



You came up with the paint, I came up with the name when I painted the Chaplain :laugh: 

I really like those, they look awesome in reality. It might not be easy to see here, but they are actually very nice looking, as the colors of the armor work well together with their Ghillie wanabe guns and suits :grin:


Nice job k: Keep up the good work!:victory:


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay here's the deal i run out of paint and i won't be able to upload the new photos for a while... But i think that when Doelago come's over on the weekend i will get my photos uploaded.


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok... This project log got pretty f***ed up i ran out of paint and Xmas is coming up so probably after xmas i'll continue then


----------

